# Pose des CP acquis année complète et année incomplète



## Dadou-assmat (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Sur un post précédent, la question de la pose de congés payés avec jours fériés éventuelles en année incomplète a été abordé. J'ouvre ici un nouveau sujet de discussion qui je pense est important. J'apporte ici mon analyse, par rapport à ce que dise les syndicats et par rapport à ma lecture de la CCN

Quand je lis la CCN on parle bien de pose de congés que ce soit en année complète ou incomplète. 

Article 102-1-1 Modalités de prise des congés payés : Au niveau de cette article il n'y a aucune distinction entre les types de contrat (complète ou incomplète) c'est valable pour les 2 et on parle bien de prise de congés payés. 

Ensuite dans l'article Article 102-2 Congés annuels complémentaires non rémunérés, il est précisé pour les 2 types d'année, que si l'AM n’acquiert pas trente (30) jours ouvrables de congés payés au cours de la période de référence, il bénéficie de congés complémentaires non rémunérés pour lui permettre de bénéficier d’un repos annuel de trente (30) jours ouvrables. 
Pour moi, cela signifie que les 30 jours qu'a le droit l'AM = X jours de congés acquis + X jours de congés annuels complémentaires non rémunérés
Si l'AM a acquis au 01/06, 20 jours ouvrables, elle pourra poser : 20 jours ouvrables acquis + 10 jours de congés annuels comp. non rémunérés quel soit en année complète ou incomplète

Sachant quand année complète, ces jours de congés annuels comp. non rémunérés sont retirées par la retenue de sur salaire (méthode de la cours de cassation) et pour un année incomplète, ils sont déjà déduit de la mensu donc rien à faire. 

Et donc si on part de ce principe, pour un jour férié qui tombe dans une semaine de cp acquis, on ne déduira que 5 jours et peu importe le type d'année. 
Et de même un préavis ne pourra pas s'exécuter sur la période de cp acquis posés quelques soit le type d'année. 

De ce fait quand on est en année incomplète et qu'on ne prend par exemple que des contrats sur 36 semaines (hors vacances scolaire), il important de distinguer avant le 1er mars, les périodes de congés et les semaines supplémentaires déduites par l'AM.

Quand je lis la CCN, la seule différence au niveau des congés entre l'année complète et incomplète c'est l'article Article 102-1-2 Indemnité de congés payés. En effet dans cet article on précise quand année complète, l'indemnisation des congés se fait lors de leur prise et quand année incomplète le calcul se fait au 31/05 et versé selon aux choix les 3 modalités possibles. 

Bonne soirée


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

C'est un très bon résumé 

Sauf que j'y mettrais un petit bémol pour le contrat en année incomplète 
Car il n'y a pas de notion de pose de cp car ceci sont payés en sus du salaire 
À la différence des contrats en AC ou il y a notion de pose et de maintien de la rémunération à hauteur des acquis 

D'après moi, on ne peut pas assimiler une période d'absence programmée de l'assistante maternelle à une période de CP concrètement parlant c'est soit l'un soit l'autre 

Cette histoire de cp acquis en AI n'est utile à mon sens que pour déterminer les dates d'exécution du préavis par exemple qui ne peuvent être réalisé sur une période de congé payés acquis 

À voir ce que les collègues en pensent


----------



## Dadou-assmat (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Il y a aussi pour l'année incomplète une notion de pose de congés payés. 

Comme je l'ai précisé précédemment dans l'article 102-1-1 les dates de prises de congés concernent bien les 2 types d'année.

D'autre part quand on regarde l'article 97-1 sur la durée du travail 

Article 97-1 Durée de travail régulière
L’accueil régulier de l’enfant par l’assistant maternel peut s’effectuer selon l’une des deux modalités
suivantes :
l’accueil de l’enfant par l’assistant maternel cinquante-deux (52) semaines par période de douze
(12) mois consécutifs, y compris les congés payés du salarié. Cette modalité d’organisation du
travail est intitulée « Accueil de l’enfant cinquante-deux (52) semaines par période de douze (12)
mois consécutifs » ;
l’accueil de l’enfant par l’assistant maternel quarante-six (46) semaines ou moins par période de
douze (12) mois consécutifs, hors congés payés du salarié. Cette modalité d’organisation du travail
est intitulée « Accueil de l’enfant quarante-six (46) semaines ou moins par période de douze (12)
mois consécutifs ».

Dans cet article on parle bien de l'accueil de l'enfant 46 semaines ou moins hors congés payés. On inclus bien dans la durée de travail la notion de temps de congés payés. 

Et enfin dans l'article suivant :

Article 98-1-2 Exception : lorsque les périodes de travail ne peuvent pas être déterminées au
moment de la signature du contrat
Dans l’hypothèse où les périodes travaillées ne peuvent être déterminées à l’avance en raison de
contraintes particulières qui s’imposent au particulier employeur, les parties s’accordent alors sur la
remise par le particulier employeur à l’assistant maternel d’un planning de travail écrit, en respectant
le délai de prévenance prévu par le contrat de travail.
En cas d’accueil de l’enfant quarante-six (46) semaines ou moins par période de douze (12) mois
consécutifs, tel que défini à l’article 97-1 du présent socle spécifique, dans l’hypothèse où les périodes
non travaillées par l’assistant maternel ne sont pas connues du particulier employeur au moment de
la signature du contrat de travail, elles lui sont communiquées par écrit, au minimum deux (2) mois
calendaires à l’avance. Les parties peuvent convenir de la possibilité de modifier les périodes non
travaillées par l’assistant maternel ainsi fixées, sous réserve du respect d’un délai de prévenance
prévu dans le contrat de travail.

Dans cet article on prévoit pour les années incomplètes un délais de prévenance de 2 mois pour définir les périodes non travaillées. Cela ne peut pas concerner les périodes de congés car cela viendrait en opposition avec l'article 102-1-1 qui précise que les dates de congés doivent être définis avant le 1er mars

Une année complète = 47 semaines d'accueil + 5 semaines de congés (soit acquis, soit non rémunérés : fixé avant le 1er mars)
Une année incomplète = 46 semaines ou moins d'accueil + X semaines d'absences programmées (non inclus dans la mensu, délais prévenance 2 mois min)  + 5 semaines de congés (soit acquis, soit non rémunérés : fixé avant le 1er mars)

En année complète, lorsque tu poses des congés acquis ta rémunération n'est pas maintenue c'est le fait que l'indemnité de congés payés se substitue à ta déduction pour absence de congés payés.  En théorie : Salaire Aout = Mensualisation - déduction pour abs de congés payés acquis + indemnité de congés payés acquis 
(Article 102-1-2 Indemnité de congés payés  Article 102-1-2-1 Accueil de l’enfant cinquante-deux semaines par période de douze mois consécutifs En cas d’accueil de l’enfant cinquante-deux (52) semaines par période de douze (12) mois consécutifs, tel que défini à l’article 97-1 du présent socle spécifique, les congés payés sont indemnisés au moment de leur prise. Pour la durée des congés payés, l’indemnité brute due au titre de ces derniers se substitue au salaire mensuel brut.)

Pour l'année incomplète l'indemnité de congés est juste payé différemment.

Bonne journée


----------



## Dadou-assmat (2 Décembre 2022)

J'ai oublié cela n'est pas utile que pour le préavis, mais aussi pour ce faire payer les jours fériés pendant les cp acquis et aussi bénéficier des jours de fractionnement.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour.

Je fais la distinction entre les cp acquis en AI, dès la deuxième période de référence. 
En revanche  désormais attention la ccn indique qu'avec accord du salarié le préavis peut-être pris sur des périodes de cp.

Pour le férié,  en AI, la dreets m' répondu ceci,  le férié sur une semaine acquise sera payé en juin, la semaine où il est tombé étant assimilé à du temps de travail....
Très obscur et toujours aussi flou toutes ces interprétations !


----------



## ChantalGoya (2 Décembre 2022)

Je m'excuse mais en AI, il n'y a que pour le calcul du paiement qu'il est important de savoir le nombre de jours de congés payés acquis.

En AI, l'assistante maternelle déduit au minimum 5 semaines du nombre total des semaines rémunérées.
Donc aucune notion de acquis pour prendre ses congés puisqu'ils ne sont pas rémunérés = on est bien sur des semaines sans solde.

Attention donc avec l'interprétation des textes.

Les jours acquis à prendre s'entendent uniquement en AC.
Car il n'est pas possible de prendre des congés nons acquis et rémunérés.

Perso, je le prendrai plutôt mal de déduire 5 semaines de mon salaire et en plus, de ne pas pouvoir les poser 🤦‍♀️ CQFD

Les dates des congés de lass maternelle en AI ou en AC doivent être données selon les modalités définies par la CCN.

Ce sont les absences programmées de l'enfant en AI qui doivent être données minimum 2 mois avant.


----------



## Chippie (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

En AI Je pense également qu'un jour férié tombant dans une semaine de congés payés acquis doit être rémunéré à partir du moment où il tombe sur un jour habituellement travaillé, tout comme en AC. D'autant plus qu'il est écrit dans les textes que les jours fériés sont à considérés comme des jours travaillés dans le calcul des congés. Pour moi il en découle que ces jours fériés sont à être rémunéré en plus soit le mois considéré ou en juin lors du paiement des CP.

Sinon comment faites vous vos calculs des CP avec la méthode des 10% pour considéré le jour férié si celui-ci n'est pas rémunéré ?  

Voilà j'ai déposé mon grain de sable 😉😁


----------



## Dadou-assmat (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour ChantalGoya, vous dites que mon raisonnement ne tient pas mais vous n'apporter aucun justificatif de votre coté. 

Moi je vous ai détaillé les différents articles de la nouvelle convention que je me base pour me justifier (Article 97-1 Durée de travail régulière / Article 98-1-2 Exception : lorsque les périodes de travail ne peuvent pas être déterminées au moment de la signature du contrat Article 102-1-2 Indemnité de congés payés Article 102-1-2-1...). Au temps avec l'ancienne convention, il n'y avait pas grand chose dedans donc plusieurs interprétations était possible. Autant avec la nouvelle je trouve qu'il y a plus de détail.

Quand je lis la fin de votre message, je pense que vous n'avez pas compris tout ce que j'ai noté. Car je n'ai jamais parlé qu'on pouvait prendre des congés non acquis et rémunérés, de déduire 5 semaines et de ne pas pouvoir le poser...

Bonne journée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (2 Décembre 2022)

@ChantalGoya
Je ne suis pas du même avis concernant l'approche de l'AI.

Il n'y a pas à mon sens de notion de semaines sans solde, puisque dès le départ il s'agit de semaines d'accueil non programmée..
On compte les semaines d'accueil pour établir la mensualisation. 
Quand on aborde le sujet sur différents poste où l'on voit que certaines sms ou certains employeurs,  lorsqu'il est expliqué,que l'Am pose sa semaine deduite (ce que je n'explique pas ainsi), et qu'elle est sans solde, on voit des situations où certains voudraient déduire la semaine de la mensu.

À chaque explication de contrat type AI, Je précise que ma rémunération est basée uniquement sur un nbr xx de semaines d'accueil, le tout lissé sur 12 mois.
Les sans solde correspondant à des jours où des semaines d'absence non prévues donc non rémunérées. 

Ce qui n'est pas la même chose si on veut être bien clair.

De même pour l'employeur, qui a des semaines de non accueil pour lui, il ne peut jamais s'agir de semaines sans solde ou déduites, puisque non programmées.

Je préfère expliquer les choses ainsi, et pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu de soucis.


----------



## ChantalGoya (3 Décembre 2022)

Oui @GénéralMétal1988 , le sans solde n'est pas la bonne formule.
Je fais bien la distinction aussi, semaine non rémunérée pourrait mieux convenir car en effet, le salaire est calculé pour XX semaines d'accueil.


----------



## Chippie (4 Décembre 2022)

La formulation  '' sans solde '' provient du comparatif entre le type AC et AI 
X semaines sans solde à l'année type AI en dehors des 5 sem congés. 
Je rejoins GénéralMetal19 ou la notion du '' sans solde ''  ne s'appliquerait que sur la période d'accueil programmé 
Et les autres sont des semaines abs programmé


----------



## Chippie (5 Décembre 2022)

Dans les textes ces semaines sont désignées comme
 '' semaines complémentaires non rémunérées ''


----------



## fanfan 37 (5 Décembre 2022)

bonjour le suis a la retraite depuis le 1 novembre avant j etais en maladie je voudrai solde mes conges 
est ce une d entre vous pourrez me dire si mon calcul est bon


----------



## Griselda (5 Décembre 2022)

Perso j'ai toujours donné toutes mes dates de congés au mois de février au plus tard et s'il y a des semaines sans solde, il m'a toujours paru logique que durant les CP acquis un jour férié compte bien comme un jour de travail (pas un CP). Quoi qu'il arrive en AI, il faut différencier les semaines de CP et les semaines sans solde parce qu'en CP c'est considéré comme du temps de travail ce qui n'est pas le cas de la semaine sans solde.


----------



## Pioupiou (5 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre général un congé sans solde est un congé supplémentaire soumis à autorisation de l'employeur et qui ne peut pas être rémunéré.
Pour notre profession et par analogie un congé sans solde est comme l'indique son nom, implique une minoration de salaire ce qui est obligatoirement le cas pour les congés non acquis en année complète par le calcul de cassation.
Il n'en est pas de même en année incomplète car par définition seul le semaines travaillées sont rémunérées et les semaines de congés sont rémunérées uniquement ultérieurement en complément à la hauteur des acquis et non par minoration de la mensualisation qui reste identique sur l'année .


----------

